# Al cantante se le escapó un gallo



## saadia

Cari amici,

"gallo" nel senso di "stonare", ho visto nel dizionario che è "stecca". La mia domande è se posso rendere la frase spagnola "al cantante se le escapó un gallo" nel seguente modo: "il cantante ha preso una stecca"?

Grazie mille por il vostro prezioso aiuto,

Saadia


----------



## Agró

saadia said:


> Cari amici,
> 
> "gallo" nel senso di "stonare", ho visto nel dizionario che è "stecca". La mia domande è se posso rendere la frase spagnola "al cantante se le escapó un gallo" nel seguente modo: "il cantante ha preso una stecca"?
> 
> Grazie mille por il vostro prezioso aiuto,
> 
> Saadia


*fare una stecca**: soltar un gallo*
"il cantante ha fatto una stecca"


----------



## saadia

Grazie Agro. Infatti avevo anche pensato a usare quella traduzione.

Saluti,
Saadia


----------



## gatogab

saadia said:


> Grazie Agro. Infatti avevo anche pensato a usare quella traduzione.
> 
> Saluti,
> Saadia


 
Se il cantante "*ha preso una stecca",*  si capisce che ha stonato.


----------



## cunegonda

Y por qué no utilizar el verbo – steccare – "il cantante d'improvviso ha steccato / steccò". A mí me gusta más.


----------



## saadia

Muchas gracias Cunegonda por tu sugerencia. Me sonava un poco raro utilizar el verbo solo, porque en italiano se usa mucho el verbo "fare" e "Prendere" en vez de el verbo solo. Pero es posible que se use como tu dices.

Saadia


----------



## gatogab

saadia said:


> Muchas gracias Cunegonda por tu sugerencia. Me sona*b*a (stecca)  un poco raro utilizar el verbo solo, porque en italiano se usa mucho el verbo "fare" e "prendere" en vez de el verbo solo. Pero es posible que se use como tu dices.
> 
> Saadia


----------



## Trentaduesima

Io userei:
Il canante ha preso una stecca (ha sbagliato una sola volta)

Il cantante ha stonato (ha sbagliato più volte)


----------



## alessiobg

Trentaduesima said:


> Io userei:
> Il canante ha preso una stecca (ha sbagliato una sola volta)
> 
> Il cantante ha stonato (ha sbagliato più volte)


 
Sono d'accordo con Trentaduesima..comunque "Il cantante ha steccato" non mi dispiace affatto come traduzione, così come "Il cantante ha preso una stecca"..Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## ursu-lab

Il cantante ha "steccato" non l'ho mai sentito, ne' nel canto "normale" ne' nel campo della musica lirica: il fatto che esista non significa che sia la forma piu' usata in modo spontaneo. 
Di solito si dice "stonare" o "*prendere *una stecca" (e *non *"fare una stecca").
Il verbo steccare si usa in modo transitivo nel senso di mettere una stecca a un osso o, nella forma intransitiva, nel gergo del biliardo.


----------



## cunegonda

Per Ursu-lab: ti consiglio di aprire la pagina di GOOGLE qui sotto e poi ne parliamo. D'accordo? Comunque nel caso tu non riesca nell'intento allora metti le due paroline magica fra virgolette e cioè "ha steccato" e poi… voilà vedrai che goduria! Che io sia di madrelingua spagnola non vuol dire che non conosca "l'italica favella".

http://www.google.it/search?hl=es&l...q="+ha++steccato"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> Di solito si dice "stonare" o "*prendere *una stecca" (e *non *"fare una stecca").



"*fare* una stecca" non è assolutamente escluso, ma forse non viene tanto usato.

Dizionario italiano. Giunti Gruppo Editoriale.

*stécca* _s.f._
3 Nota stonata: _il cantante ha fatto una stecca, ha preso molte stecche_.


----------



## cunegonda

Para Ursu-lab: quizás es mejor  que a las dos palabritas mágicas se le añada también otra – cantante –, es decir, "ha steccato"+cantante, de este modo se afina más la búsqueda y el resultado es "a dir poco sbalorditivo…" se ve que los italianos no saben eso de que el verbo steccare se usa solo para "mettere una stecca a un osso…" o cosas así. 

http://www.google.it/search?hl=es&l...tante&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## annapo

*Prendere/fare una stecca* è una espressione colloquiale e vagamente gergale. 
La parola "stecca" oltre che alla *steccatura per ingessare le ossa, alla stecca da biliardo, ad asticelle di vario tipo e funzione* (busto a stecche di balena, stecche dell'ombrello ecc) indica anche la *tangente o mazzeta*, ovvero denaro pagato sottobanco per fini illegali.

Saranno questa genericità e questa gergalità che mi rendono il termine tanto antipatico.

*Al cantante sfuggì una stonatura/una nota stonata* è la traduzione che proporrei io, che non sono traduttrice.


----------



## ursu-lab

cunegonda said:


> Para Ursu-lab: quizás es mejor que a las dos palabritas mágicas se le añada también otra – cantante –, es decir, "ha steccato"+cantante, de este modo se afina más la búsqueda y el resultado es "a dir poco sbalorditivo…" se ve que los italianos no saben eso de que el verbo steccare se usa solo para "mettere una stecca a un osso…" o cosas así.
> 
> http://www.google.it/search?hl=es&lr=lang_it&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Ait%3Aofficial&as_qdr=all&tbs=lr%3Alang_1it&q=%22ha+steccato%22%2Bcantante&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=




Conosco i significati del verbo steccare e so che il *secondo *della forma intransitiva è sinonimo di "stonare" (la prima accezione è quella del biliardo). Di solito non uso google perché non lo considero uno strumento affidabile, considerando il livello medio culturale di chi scrive in rete. Comunque, se tu ritieni che google sia una fonte "scientifica", parlando di musica, "prendere una stecca" è usato il doppio di "steccare". Non mi pare una bazzecola.
Steccare nel campo del biliardo ha almeno 20000 (ventimila) occorrenze: quattro volte il canto. D'altronde, che siano cinquemila occorrenze o diecimila, per un paese di oltre sessanta milioni di abitanti non mi paiono un grande risultato...

Stonare con tutte le possibili varianti di coniugazione verbale supera sicuramente il mezzo milione. Se ne deduce che in italiano è più "naturale" dire stonare (che è comunque l'*unico *verbo veramente appropriato e che si riferisce esclusivamente alla musica) che prendere una stecca o steccare. Tanto più che "prendere una stecca"/steccare *deriva proprio dal linguaggio del biliardo*, cioè dalla *stecca *del biliardo che colpisce male, o non colpisce affatto, una palla. 
"fatto una stecca"+cantante ha 9 occorrenze. Fare una stecca vuol dire anche in modo generico sbagliare, o "fare una grezza". Quindi è facile trovarlo, ma l'uso si riferisce spesso ad altri significati.


----------



## cunegonda

Yo proponía "ha steccato"+cantante o sea el verbo STECCARE + cantante, nada de PRENDERE O FARE una STECCA + CANTANTE. Y la frecuencia es bastante alta si consideramos todos y cada uno de los tiempos del verbo… Pero sobre todo es importante el campo semántico al que se refiere: ÓPERA (p. ej. Il Corriere lo usa a este próposito y no creo que pueda considerarse "inaffidabile"): 
*Grignani, fischi e malore  sul palco - Corriere della Sera*

14 ago 2009 *...*  Gli spettatori: «_Ha steccato_ spesso». E L'esibizione finisce  su youtube. Grignani, fischi e malore sul palco. Il _cantante_  sviene durante il *...*
www.corriere.it  › Cronache  - En caché  - Similares
   De todas formas yo no he puesto nunca en duda de que el campo semántico del billar sea el más apropiado!!! pero aquí estábamos hablando de alguien a quien "se le escapó un gallo" (que francamente no me parece un lenguaje muy elevado sino más bien coloquial). En fin yo en mis trece y tu en los tuyos.


----------



## gatogab

Chicas, creo que la traducción "al cantante se le escapó un gallo", corresponde otra tan vulgar como "il cantante a preso/fatto una stecca"
Tengan presente que  *"gallo"* es sinónimo de *"escupitajo"*

http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/escupitajo


Il resto, mancia.


----------



## Neuromante

Galllo y escupitajo no son sinónimos, aunque aparezca en el diccionario del foro. 
Y, desde luego, si es verdad que en alguna parte se usa, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el tema del hilo, que habla de dar notas desafinadas al cantar.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non c'entra niente, ma solo per dovere di cronaca, Grignani non è e non è mai stato - per nostra fortuna - un cantante lirico. E in quel concerto non solo aveva stonato, ma non ricordava nemmeno le parole delle sue canzoni... Comunque, nell'articolo del Corriere il verbo "steccare" era sempre virgolettato (cosa piuttosto rara se fosse d'uso comune) perché non è semplicemente colloquiale, ma si tratta di un gergo che deriva da un altro gergo ("sbagliare nota" invece che "sbagliare il tiro").

Tornando al gallo che, secondo la definizione del RAE, significa:

* 7.     * m. coloq. Nota *falsa y chillona* que emite quien canta, perora o habla.

Senza conoscere il contesto (cioè il cantante e il tipo di "gallo") potrebbe anche non trattarsi di stonare/steccare/prendere una stecca, ma di:
voce stridula/nota stridula/ecc.
o di un 
gracchio/gracchiata, dal verbo "gracchiare":
*1* detto della cornacchia, del corvo e della gazza, emettere il caratteristico verso rauco e stridente; detto della rana, gracidare 
*2* (_fig_.) di persona, parlare con voce stridula | di apparecchi fonoriproduttori o radiotelevisivi, emettere rumori stridenti.


----------



## cunegonda

Pues no, a pesar de lo que diga o no diga el DRAE en *español*  hacer un gallo (da quando il modo è mondo) si alquien canta es: "S T E C C A R E una nota". Y la valoración de que Grignani sea o no sea un "cantante lírico" está fuera de contexto respecto a lo que se esta debatiendo que es (lo repito por énesima vez) que a un cantante "se le escapó un gallo" cuya traducción literal es: "gli sfuggi una nota stonata…" y punto.

*Y con el comentario a la entrada STECCARE del HOEPLI que encontraréis al final, doy por terminada (por lo que a mí respecta) la discusión. Como se puede ver el verbo steccare transitivo, en su segunda acepción y en lenguaje FIGURADO quiere decir eso: "hacer un gallo". Mientras que si el verbo es intransitivo además de  fallar una jugada en el billar, significa "desentonar" que en español suena más fino que "hacer un gallo". Para mayor comprensión de todo lo que acabo de exponer he resaltado en negrita los significados del diccionario de italiano que acabo de comentar.  

steccare*
[stec-cà-re]
(_stécco_, _-chi_, _stéccano_; _steccànte_;  _steccàto_)
 A  v. tr.

      1 Dotare di stecche
‖ Circondare con uno steccato: _s. il campo, il giardino_

      2 gerg. Mancare,  sbagliare: _s. un tiro_
‖ Steccare la palla, nel biliardo, fare una  stecca falsa, nel tennis, colpirla col bordo della racchetta
*‖ fig. Steccare una nota,  stonare*

      3 GASTRON Farcire un  pezzo di carne con lardo, pancetta, spezie e sim.: _s. un arrosto_
‖ SIN.   lardellare

      4 MED Applicare una  stecca a un osso fratturato per mantenerlo rigido e immobile: _gli  hanno steccato il braccio_


  B  v. intr. (aus. _avere_)

 Nel biliardo, fare una stecca falsa
*‖ Stonare*


----------



## ursu-lab

In conclusione, se si tratta della lingua spagnola, non bisogna dare retta al Drae ma all'uso comune dei madrelingua, cosa che condivido pienamente in moltissimi casi. Ma nel caso dell'italiano (che è la lingua materna di coloro che, in questo foro, non gradiscono il verbo "steccare") chissà per quale ragione questo ragionamento non è più valido: va preso alla lettera il dizionario e la fonte dei dati è google. Boh? Mi sfugge qualcosa...
Comunque, in google ci sono ben 8 occorrenze di "steccare una nota" contro le migliaia di "sbagliare una nota": molto comune non dev'essere, no?

PS: in italiano la frase fatta è "da che mondo è mondo", anche se in google si possono trovare occorrenze di "da quando il" e può essere considerata formalmente corretta...


----------



## alessiobg

Ragazzi, secondo me in questa discussione si sta "perdendo di vista" il "topic" o tema o, meglio, si sta discutendo più che rispondendo alla domanda d'apertura.. Io, comunque, come ho già scritto in un post precedente, proporrei come traduzione "il cantante steccò " oppure "prese una stecca" anche se a me questa seconda opzione piace meno, visto che nelle mie zone (nord Italia) nel linguaggio gergale si sente usare maggiormente il verbo *steccare rispetto a* *prendere* una stecca! Dico questo perchè questo è il mio pensiero (senza nulla togliere a ciò che ha scritto ursu-lab che mi è anche simpatica ed è dotata di conoscenze e cultura allucinanti, per quel poco che ho potuto constatare nei diversi post)..e sono d'accordo anche con ciò che dice cunegonda..ai pochi spagnoli che conosco ho chiesto cosa significasse "al cantante se le escapó un gallo" e tutti -dico tutti-indipendentemente da ciò che dice el DRAE sono stati concordi nel dirmi che "es cuando al cantar el cantante da notas desafinadas"..quindi, pur non essendo un traduttore professionista, questa è la soluzione traduttiva che io adotterei senza farmi paranoie in alcun senso o discutere, a mio parere, inutilmente..Detto questo, auguro pacificamente a ognuno di voi buon week-end, ma soprattutto spero di esser stato in qualche modo d'aiuto a saadia!

Per ursu-lab: 
il Devoto-Oli (Le Monnier) riporta nel lessema "steccare" la voce "Fare una stecca, stonare malamente una nota cantando" e -ripeto- nelle mie zone è comunissimo dire "ha steccato" riferendosi a un cantante..si sente molto di più di "ha sbagliato la nota o ha fatto, ha preso una stecca"..da te non è così comune?? Questa cosa mi lascia sinceramente perplesso..mi permetto di darti del tu, scusami..per il resto sull'inaffidabilità di google, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te!!!! Ti auguro nuovamente buon week-end


----------



## Neuromante

"Soltar un gallo" no es "desafinar", es decir: Dar una nota fuera de lo que dice la partitura. Como algunos han dicho es soltar una nota absolutamente fuera de tono, un sonido que recuerde más a la "armonía vocal" de un gallo que a una melodía.

No creo que "stonare" de la idea correcta.


----------



## Blechi

cunegonda said:


> Y por qué no utilizar el verbo – steccare – "il cantante d'improvviso ha steccato / steccò". A mí me gusta más.


 
Hola.
- De acuerdo con el uso de "steccare", pero en italiano el tiempo del verbo ha de ser el _passato prossimo_. A no ser que eso pasara hace un siglo. 





saadia said:


> Muchas gracias Cunegonda por tu sugerencia. Me sonava un poco raro utilizar el verbo solo, porque en italiano se usa mucho el verbo "fare" e "Prendere" en vez de el verbo solo. Pero es posible que se use como tu dices.
> 
> Saadia


 
No te equivocas Saadia: en Italia se oye mucho más a menudo "prendere una stecca" que "steccare".

Además s_teccare (__un braccio rotto)_ significa ponerle unas maderas al brazo para sujetarlo en una posición correcta. 
_Steccare (pero en este sentido es coloquial y se usa solo en algunas regiones de Italia) _significa compartir (los gastos de algo, pagar cadauno su parte, hacer partes iguales de algo para que cadauno del grupo tenga un poco). 
_Steccare_ significa agregar aromas vegetales para dar sabor. Se hace mucho con algunos quesos.


----------

